# Technogym invasion?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Right basically the reason I left my old gym was because of the crappy "new-school" equipment, crappy machines and benches, awful, all safety assisted, and crappy weight stacks with an awful spongy feel to it, garbage cable machines, covered in safety features and awful plastic. Benches awful and the machines developed for 80 year old women.

I joined my new gym for the reason that the equipment is slightly more old school, simples. Weight stack non assisted, heavy @ss weight stacks and nice benches, good dumbbells, good cable machine etc, brilliant. Now it's all being changed over to the new techno gym crap, the same crap that was in my last gym, heres an example:

http://www.technogym.com/media/immagini/324_chest_press_diago_big.jpg

http://www.technogym.com/media/immagini/326_cable_jungle_diago_big.jpg

http://www.technogym.com/media/immagini/331_horiz_bench_diago_big.jpg

My point is, I dispise this stuff, it's awful, such a horrible feel whilst doing sets for example on cable machine, it's all tacky plastic rubbish. The Bench press, let's not even talk about that. Wish there was a bodybuilding gym close at hand. :cursing:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i had technogym ****e in my old gym absolutely hated it to be honest can see why you annoyed lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

2 reasons why gyms are switching to this brand.

1. It's mass produced sh1te. Basically because of the economy for numbers, with its mass production, it is cheaper fro a gym to lease and hire out. They dont have to purchase the actual equipment, they can just lease it...this company specialises in leasing ie monthly rental of the equipment.

2. It upsets the big strong muscular guys who like to lift heavy. Perfect for fitness gyms who dont want bodybuilders/powerlifters etc. You have to remember that places like virgin active, fitness first, david lloyd, la fitness etc are for the mainstream public. You only have to look at their adverts in london on the tube (virgin gyms) and you see a skinny relatively trendy looking, fashionable hair etc man in a suit but with boxing gloves on, the caption 'more pleasure, less pain'. Some sh1te like that.

They dont want bodybuilders coming into the gym as it intimidates the other members.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Never been a fan of TechnoGym kit either, cams were awful, planes of movement were further from "about right for average people" than almost any other manufacturer I can think of, adjustability for taler users was very poor - just badly thought out designs.

I like / liked - some NAutilus machines, some Hammer Strength machnes, some of Watsons designs, some of the old Pullum designs (tho not their hack squat) , and the old Nytram stuff. If I had to own another gym and put machines in it, that's what I would choose from.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

weve got the same **** in my gym

the bench is **** because my arms arent long enough to unrack the weight lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

There's another type of technogym that replicate the hammer strength machines except you can't put as much weight on that are in my uni gym it's their 'pure strength' brand which seem better thought out

here's an example

http://www.technogym.com/gb/viewdoc.asp?co_id=660&target=commercial

I like these actually they're plate loaded much better. The weight stack ones are truely awful and guess what they're in my gym, both at uni and at home!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Nautilus commercial has actually folded and is up for sale.

Health clubs buy what ever the best deal is, not by what equipment is best. That means it will be either Life Fitness or Technogym, so that is what you will see in ALL the big clubs from now on, unless something changes, which there is no sign of. If people were shopping for Health Clubs by equipment brand, (like they do for cars, or electrical items) then it would change.

In the current market a bodybuilder is going to be pretty much looking for Hammer equipment (if we are talking new and available) and the sports people are not interested in machines.

I think most of the proper gyms run for love more than profit. The bodybuilding/weightlifting gyms that make money are probably not making their money via membership subscriptions but elsewhere, or they are govt sponsored. (Like Crystal Palace NSC)


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

The MedX Avenger line was designed to be better than Hammer. It didnt even get off the line and is currently not available. Not a single piece made it to the UK to my knowledge.

The leg press is said to be about the best of any.









http://www.gracefitness.com/Avenger.htm


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

a better picture


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

AHH mate, i know the feeling,

My gym back in Essex was a proper hardcore gym, none of this ****e equipmnet, think it was all gym 80 stuff.

Im having to result to pure gym in Leeds at the mo its shocking, Wish i had a car as there is a couple fo good gyms apprently up the road, but i live in the city so to far to walk!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> AHH mate, i know the feeling,
> 
> My gym back in Essex was a proper hardcore gym, none of this ****e equipmnet, think it was all gym 80 stuff.


You say that, but Gym80 has got to be at least 4 times as expensive as Technogym or Life fitness. And there are no deals to be had with Gym80. Like by our CV line and have the strength line at cost (or less or even free )

John who sells Gym80 lives in Essex, so many of the old gyms will fitted out by him.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

My old gym was nuthing but new skool weight machines, now I'm hitting the free weights in my mate garage in -2 degree wether, I feel like rocky lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

physcult said:


> You say that, but Gym80 has got to be at least 4 times as expensive as Technogym or Life fitness. And there are no deals to be had with Gym80. Like by our CV line and have the strength line at cost (or less or even free )
> 
> John who sells Gym80 lives in Essex, so many of the old gyms will fitted out by him.


Oh right,

Didnt know they were doing ridiculous deals like that, no wonder everyone is jumping on the band wagon,

Cant knock the gym80 though is all im saying


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Oh right,
> 
> Cant knock the gym80 though is all im saying


Sure:thumbup1:, Its a basic heavy duty machine and gets the job done - but its a high price item , its not a cheap machine like Technongym or the basic Life Fitness line.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I go to Total Fitness in Wakefield, and it's the filthiest fcking gym you ever had the mispleasure to have stepped in.
> 
> You have to be careful what you touch for fear of catching some fatal disease....among another hundred complaints!
> 
> ...


 This one?

http://www.totalfitness.co.uk/health-club/wakefield/


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Britbb said:


> 2 reasons why gyms are switching to this brand.
> 
> 1. It's mass produced sh1te. Basically because of the economy for numbers, with its mass production, it is cheaper fro a gym to lease and hire out. They dont have to purchase the actual equipment, they can just lease it...this company specialises in leasing ie monthly rental of the equipment.
> 
> ...


Im GM of a gym you just mentioned, and i can tell you that is EXACTLY correct! Both points are spot on! When we were refurbished they took out a LOT of popular kit with members, and also removed a lot of plates.d


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Just wish it wasnt run by 16 year olds fresh outa school that have never trained and dont have a clue how to run a gym.


I completely agree, it annoys me to see that every person working in a gym, well of my local gym are all the same, very very skinny and pale and generally unhelpful.

Tbh I don't really care what any of the fitness industry has to say, but bodybuilding is VERY popular imo. So many people are joining gyms purely for the weight training, not just males but females also. A lot of females train weights at my gym, and even a few who are female bodybuilders are getting stressed at the crappy equipment change.

Technogym is garbage, fact. Life fitness imo was pretty good, I didn't mind it, most of there machines were easy workable and always worked the muscle pretty good. Techno gym is like this fkn star trek crap, complicated to work and feels so tacky and crap. And thanks BrittB. Put it exactly how it is. Gyms trying to cut corners to save the most money. Bannatynes have promised us a squat rack for how many months now? has it happened... no.

I pay £46 a month for membership. And when they start bringing this garbage in, not only are they going to lose me. But several other people in the process. So thats a lot of money the club will be losing. Oh but not even a penny worth to duncan bannatyne though


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> Sure:thumbup1:, Its a basic heavy duty machine and gets the job done - but its a high price item , its not a cheap machine like Technongym or the basic Life Fitness line.


before i got the home setup, i was using two gyms.Physicals in woodford has a line of nautilus nitro.plus a free weight section ,which is mainly nautilus xplode plateloaders.the Nitro range, whilst not as good as earlier models, are adequate.

I was also using a fitness first.they had a line of new hammer(they are now the same ownership)most are pretty good,The V squat, being the worst.Has a terrible leverage profile.I actually contacted life, masquerading as a potential buyer of a completer circuit, to ask about cam profiles.They didnt know what i meant! this from the biggest supplier in the world.The only details that are covered on their site, is about colour and user friendliness. :confused1:

All my machines at home are keepers.Took a lot of searching, but they are the best out there(save maybe for a few medex pieces)

Building a home gym was the best thing i did.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Im GM of a gym you just mentioned, and i can tell you that is EXACTLY correct! Both points are spot on! When we were refurbished they took out a LOT of popular kit with members, and also removed a lot of plates.d












Another point, my last gym also had these awful plates? they all had varying weights and are awful rubbery pieces of crap, they are like discs not plates :|. These gyms are business run, and to run a business you need to make money, so I see the whole point in getting this garbage in. But imo it's just pushing people away.

I've complained to my gym already. They aren't bothered, they don't particularly want powerlifters or bodybuilders in their gym anyway aparantly.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I completely agree, it annoys me to see that every person working in a gym, well of my local gym are all the same, very very skinny and pale and generally unhelpful.
> 
> Tbh I don't really care what any of the fitness industry has to say, but bodybuilding is VERY popular imo. So many people are joining gyms purely for the weight training, not just males but females also. A lot of females train weights at my gym, and even a few who are female bodybuilders are getting stressed at the crappy equipment change.
> 
> ...


I wolud write directly to Bannantyne, stating that you want a squat rack or else you and your friends will be cancelling memberships.Just because Bannantyne has money, does it mean hell want to lose your custom.its doent work like that.Hassle him!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Im GM of a gym you just mentioned, and i can tell you that is EXACTLY correct! Both points are spot on! When we were refurbished they took out a LOT of popular kit with members, and also removed a lot of plates.d


Sure, of course. If 2% of the membership who train discourage the 98% of the membership who join and dont train much, what would you do if you were banking the funds in your bank account? Its an old problem.

Its the same universally, the Planet Fitness chain in the US is suppose to be doing the same with the old World Gyms.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/no_grunting_allowed_at_the_gym_/

http://news.mensactivism.org/node/6349


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

essexboy said:


> I wolud write directly to Bannantyne, stating that you want a squat rack or else you and your friends will be cancelling memberships.Just because Bannantyne has money, does it mean hell want to lose your custom.its doent work like that.Hassle him!


To be honest the only thing we all asked for is a Squat rack, which they said over and over that we are getting it, months go past... It's been about 5-6 months now. All we are left with is a crappy smith machine that's on a slanted slope. But tbh I will no doubt be leaving once the techno gym stuff gets to the gym.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Building a home gym was the best thing i did.


I never understood why people pay £70 a month to use a stepper that could be bought on 2nd hand on ebay for £150.

If someone has the space It makes more sense to make their own gym than join a Health Club.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

physcult said:


> http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/no_grunting_allowed_at_the_gym_/
> 
> http://news.mensactivism.org/node/6349


Now i've heard it all....

That is pathetic. And no wonder their gyms are pathetic.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> To be honest the only thing we all asked for is a Squat rack.


Ive got one in grey, with adjustable safety catchers (part rack) - yours for £300:thumb: Does Duncan have a pick up truck?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

physcult said:


> Ive got one in grey, with adjustable safety catchers (part rack) - yours for £300:thumb:


Thats how pathetic it's getting. One of the powerlifters asked for a proper flat bench, as the one we have is kinda tatty and falling apart. They said no so he bought one and gave it to the gym. They kept it for him in the back. As well as weight plates he gave them. He's gone now and they have thrown it out.

Gyms are so tight it's unbeliveable. Especially with the killing Duncan Bannatyne makes. Theres 2,500 or so members at my gym, or members who are recorded to be paying each month on contract, so think about it right? 2,500 x 46 = £115,000 not to mention all the people that come in as a one off, and the football 5 a side make aprox £130k a year according to management. So £245k. Not to mention what he's making from all the other clubs? Is a measley £200-300 off that so much of a dent?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Now i've heard it all....
> 
> That is pathetic. And no wonder their gyms are pathetic.


Chris there is a leverage plateloader on ebay at present.Not any early one like mine, but from the 80s.might be worth a look.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Join an old school 'mans' gym that just has free weights.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Chris there is a leverage plateloader on ebay at present.Not any early one like mine, but from the 80s.might be worth a look.


eh? :confused1: was that to me?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Chris there is a leverage plateloader on ebay at present.Not any early one like mine, but from the 80s.might be worth a look.


 Thanks Essexboy. Nice one.Looks like a new Nautilus one doesnt it? Or Xpload? I think thats has the biomechanics of the Nitro, so it doesnt really work well. Its also in Leeds which adds a £200 to the price for pick-up. Ill watch it though.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nautilus-rib-cage-pullover_W0QQitemZ270510829698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item3efbb3b082


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> eh? :confused1: was that to me?


No me:thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Join an old school 'mans' gym that just has free weights.


 unfortunately, they all seem to be going out of business.One of the best in London was Tower in Edmonton.It opened in 1981. Bill closed it last year,this gym had everything, even a separate womans gym, boxing area, hammer, nautlius and an electric atmosphere. you name it.It got to the point where it just didnt pay anymore, fu.ckin shame,.So now were all treated like automatons, perfect rank and file on the treadmills, headphones on, so we dont have to interact.Line after line, in colour cordination, with our perfectly cordinated machines.Careful though, no grunting! make sure your memberships current or the gym police will call.

Talk about 1984.(end of rant)


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

the place i train is all technogym, although it has both incline and flat benches,squat rack/power rack,smith, etc etc all the dbs from 6kg to 42 and then some odd others

i get my workouts in ok, yes the machine are pretty rubbish, i only tend to use the quad extension,ham curls,seated row,cable cross over tbh

i agree its pretty cheap crappy stuff but if they didnt have the power rack i wouldnt be there plus its 12 miles to the closest hardcore gym for me:thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Tower Gym has closed down? Bad news :thumbdown:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I can fully sypathise. Where I train. Ringwood health and leisure and new milton health and leisure both have the Technogym stuff. Its not great to be honest. 2 rivers gym in Christchurch was spot on. Had cybex machines,nice plate loaded leg press dumebll up to 50kg lots of Jordan plates. Then they changed it. Took plates away, got really funny about deadlifting, leg press vanished basically they made it more mainstream. Since I had a mainstream gym in Ringwood i moved gyms. The only saving grace is i can use new milton and Ringwood for the same price and new milton has a little hardcore bit with a power cage,plate loaded leg press and is good just really small.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> Thanks Essexboy. Nice one.Looks like a new Nautilus one doesnt it? Or Xpload? I think thats has the biomechanics of the Nitro, so it doesnt really work well. Its also in Leeds which adds a £200 to the price for pick-up. Ill watch it though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nautilus-rib-cage-pullover_W0QQitemZ270510829698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item3efbb3b082


its one of the leverage line from the 80s think they had some input from gary jones before he started hammer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

theres 2 gyms at my college, one is full of old techogym stuff, ones full of new technogym stuff, both proper sh1te.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dan said:


> theres 2 gyms at my college, one is full of old techogym stuff, ones full of new technogym stuff, both proper sh1te.


I feel for ya! double fu.cked with techno sh1te!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> its one of the leverage line from the 80s think they had some input from gary jones before he started hammer.


 Really? I remember the PowerPlus plate loader from the 80's, which was similar in look to Next Generation, and worked well (maybe even the best pullover in stock condition without a retrofit)

That machine looks like a 90's job, although the seat looks exactly the same as an 80's Next Gen Super pullover and the footpedal looks like Gen 1:confused1:

Do you know if it works well? It looks the part


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> its one of the leverage line from the 80s .


 You know I think you may be right, it could be the original leverage line, in the early 80's before the Next gen range. But its been tarted up.What a rare find that machine that would be in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

essexboy said:


> I feel for ya! double fu.cked with techno sh1te!


only trained there twice, once to try it out and another time coz i didnt have enough money to get to the gym where i usually train.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

physcult said:


> Tower Gym has closed down? Bad news :thumbdown:


In whitburn? really? fk sake.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep - its the Leverage line - GOOD MACHINE:thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> Yep - its the Leverage line - GOOD MACHINE:thumbup1:


yeah can confirm, they had the bicep/tricep and the seated dip as well. i want a chest press, but they havent got one.do yuo want to sell me a mdex Chris? :whistling:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> yeah can confirm, they had the bicep/tricep and the seated dip as well. i want a chest press, but they havent got one.do yuo want to sell me a mdex Chris? :whistling:


 I doubt Ill be selling the MedX chest press as its a popular machine with a 600lbs weight stack (probably around 300lbs real). The MedX dip is also very popular.

Your best bet would be to keep watching ebay for a Nautilus chest, you will get one for next to nothing - nobody wants them . Id say Hammer, but it will have too many bidders for a good price.

Have you any idea how much £'s they managed to auction the dip and bi/tri machine for? I dont fancy collection from Leeds though:thumbdown:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> I doubt Ill be selling the MedX chest press as its a popular machine with a 600lbs weight stack (probably around 300lbs real). The MedX dip is also very popular.
> 
> Your best bet would be to keep watching ebay for a Nautilus chest, you will get one for next to nothing - nobody wants them . Id say Hammer, but it will have too many bidders for a good price.
> 
> Have you any idea how much £'s they managed to auction the dip and bi/tri machine for? I dont fancy collection from Leeds though:thumbdown:


the bi/tri made £60!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

We've Technogym at the gym I train at.

The machines seem ok, don't really use them.

But the free weights really are awful, especially the dumbs, the little plates keep coming loose on the handles.

Very dangerous, you look up and can see day light through the plates, always scared the bloody things are going to drop on my purdy face... :cursing:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> the bi/tri made £60!


 lol - Thats Empire prices, Id have had that for the car park:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

essexboy said:


> unfortunately, they all seem to be going out of business.One of the best in London was Tower in Edmonton.It opened in 1981. Bill closed it last year,this gym had everything, even a separate womans gym, boxing area, hammer, nautlius and an electric atmosphere. you name it.It got to the point where it just didnt pay anymore, fu.ckin shame,.So now were all treated like automatons, perfect rank and file on the treadmills, headphones on, so we dont have to interact.Line after line, in colour cordination, with our perfectly cordinated machines.Careful though, no grunting! make sure your memberships current or the gym police will call.
> 
> Talk about 1984.(end of rant)


 Thats a shame, hardcore trainers must be a dying breed now :-(


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Nelson said:


> We've Technogym at the gym I train at.
> 
> The machines seem ok, don't really use them.
> 
> ...


 most dumbells get loose except the welded ones - and they brake. The staff are suppose to check them regularly and tighten when necessary. Which could be daily in a bodybuilding gym:cursing:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Nelson
> 
> We've Technogym at the gym I train at.
> 
> ...


We have these too but the staff don't do sod all about it. Everyday I ask them for an allen key but they just don't get it, check the bloody equipment lazy cnuts.

It's a sh!t gym and iv'e just cancelled my DD, screw them i'm off to xtreme muscle.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

physcult said:


> most dumbells get loose except the welded ones - and they brake. The staff are suppose to check them regularly and tighten when necessary. Which could be daily in a bodybuilding gym:cursing:


Yes - should check and tighten, but they bloody dont... :cursing:

Mind you it doesn't help with some of the lumps in there chucking 'em about...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bambi said:


> There's another type of technogym that replicate the hammer strength machines except you can't put as much weight on that are in my uni gym it's their 'pure strength' brand which seem better thought out
> 
> here's an example
> 
> ...


The Pure Strength line are not that much better - the leg press is totally fixed - nothing can be adjusted on it and because of this I have bruised ribs on the leg press regularly


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> the bi/tri made £60!


 The pullover went for £206:cursing:. Thats a hammer strength pullover for £206 - amazing deal. Plus its made in the USA with high quality material, unlike modern Hammer machines that are made in China.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> The pullover went for £206:cursing:. Thats a hammer strength pullover for £206 - amazing deal. Plus its made in the USA with high quality material, unlike modern Hammer machines that are made in China.


Good value Chris.Plus as you say £200ish for us to get it back to here.Go to be a bargain. Im not as keen on the latest hammer pullover, with the declined seat.I would definately prefered this one, ands its chrome!!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Good value Chris.Plus as you say £200ish for us to get it back to here.!


 I had a bid on it for £350 and took it down before the auction end.

200 miles in a snow blizzard on the motorway :no: Plus I know it will make me no extra money by having it the gym, and I would have to sell a machine to make space. Its bad weather for selling machines quickly - Id be lucky to get £206


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nelson said:
 

> We've Technogym at the gym I train at.
> 
> The machines seem ok, don't really use them.
> 
> ...


Ugh I remember that about the dumbbells - was always trying to find a member of staff to tighten them for me :cursing:

Add to that the 'grip' rotates which isn't fun....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> The range of motion on these things are terrible - so unnatural that it probably does you more harm than good.
> 
> Also, as someone quite rightly said, people are intimidated by folks lifting heavy and hard. Just this morning four people stopped to look at my mate and I as we were lifting the full stack on the leg press. They were outraged.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of hotels are now opting for the technogym equipment and accompanying sh**e music. Meh!


Mate don't even get me started on the music. If I forget my ipod it's like forgetting my brain. They play music that would suit to a primary school disco. Cheesy garbage pop music, for example they have played michael jackson and celine dione and sher. It's a joke. When benching it just makes me want to drop the bar ontop of myself. End it all.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ugh I remember that about the dumbbells - was always trying to find a member of staff to tighten them for me :cursing:
> 
> Add to that the 'grip' rotates which isn't fun....


 Some people like a rotating grip for certain exercises - in an ideal world the gym would have two or 3 sets of dumbells, increasing in 2 lbs jumps, fat grips, thin grips, rotating grips, and 2 to 200 lbs.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

KJW said:


> The range of motion on these things are terrible - so unnatural that it probably does you more harm than good.
> 
> Also, as someone quite rightly said, people are intimidated by folks lifting heavy and hard. Just this morning four people stopped to look at my mate and I as we were lifting the full stack on the leg press. *They were outraged*.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of hotels are now opting for the technogym equipment and accompanying sh**e music. Meh!


Why? I use the full stack because the 'decent' HS one if for tall people only.....:laugh: :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

physcult said:


> Some people like a rotating grip for certain exercises - in an ideal world the gym would have two or 3 sets of dumbells, increasing in 2 lbs jumps, fat grips, thin grips, rotating grips, and 2 to 200 lbs.


Possibly, but for me, heavy dumbbell presses isn't one of them - the trainer told me it 'engages your core' or something - great.....I'd just rather not drop a dumbbell on my face if I can help it, thanks...:laugh:

Grips on the dumbbells at my gym are a bit fat for my piddly hands but it's better than wobbly dumbbells :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

physcult said:


> Some people like a rotating grip for certain exercises - in an ideal world the gym would have two or 3 sets of dumbells, increasing in 2 lbs jumps, fat grips, thin grips, rotating grips, and 2 to 200 lbs.


Rotating grips don't bother me as much now. But still it's just plastic crap, so the grip is quite crap and my hand sometimes slips up the grip when im throwing dumbbells up.

Tbh if bodybuilders and powerlifters etc aren't really wanted by these gyms. Why is it my gyms dumbbells go up to 60KG? are they expecting the oap's to do this? Not even I can do them.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SK-XO said:


> Mate don't even get me started on the music. If I forget my ipod it's like forgetting my brain. They play music that would suit to a primary school disco. Cheesy garbage pop music, for example they have played michael jackson and celine dione and sher. It's a joke. When benching it just makes me want to drop the bar ontop of myself. End it all.


Heh heh we get very slow dreary RnB or something similar, with women whining how their man cheats but he still comes home to her, so it's OK and he treats her nice when he's there blah blah blah I just want to yell at the speakers 'Dump him you stupid deluded bitch!!!!' :cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Nelson said:


> Mind you it doesn't help with some of the lumps in there chucking 'em about...


 Yep - this is what messes up the dumbells. Even the welded ones. I was getting my dumbells re-welded on a regular basis.

Im not really sure what can be done about dumbell throwing. I have seen Ronnie Coleman dumping big dumbells on you-tube, and its not necessary - BUT WHAT CAN YOU SAY?? :ban: ???


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Not to mention Technogym olympic bars only weigh 10k and can hold 350lbs max.

Plus i hate any machine which will actually tell you it thinks it knows best and should lift the weights at certain speeds.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> Tell me about it. The gym is usually deserted at the weekends as the fatties are usually having pies whilst watching Nick Ross being religious on BBC1.
> 
> We're both going hell for leather - couple of heavy ladies come in - I'm trying to focus on the lift and JUST as I lowered the bar 2Unlimited came on as they'd decided without asking it was OK to put on music!
> 
> ...


lol thats a nightmare, didn't you say that was your own gym as well?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Heh heh we get very slow dreary RnB or something similar, with women whining how their man cheats but he still comes home to her, so it's OK and he treats her nice when he's there blah blah blah I just want to yell at the speakers 'Dump him you stupid deluded bitch!!!!' :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


lol. I don't understand how they can play that. Even if they put on some mainstream trance like armin van buuren or tiesto, does no harm at all.

Alough I remember in my old, old gym when I was in with a mate training, used to stick on some 50 cent, 2pac etc and that was just fck fck fck fck all the way through lmao. Eventually got warned if we did it again we'd have membership revoked.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ironhorse said:


> Not to mention Technogym olympic bars only weigh 10k and can hold 350lbs max.
> 
> Plus i hate any machine which will actually tell you it thinks it knows best and should lift the weights at certain speeds.


Defo mate, you put a card in and it basically does it for you. It's like what the hell :lol: .

And yeah the olympic bar is awful.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I think my gym has some technogym machines, the weights room has just been kitted out with brand new Elieko gear though so I can't really complain!

My gym doesn't have a PBL licence so we don't have any music at all.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

*Technogym equipment is aimed at the bottom of the market, if I had a gym it will all be heavy gear and some Life Fitness machines.*


----------



## 100th Monkey (Jan 10, 2010)

I gave up on commercial gyms 3 years ago cos they suck, then I gave up on BB gyms in the area because they are generally to over crowded to concentrate. So I looked at how much I would spend on my yearly membership and spent that on a power rack and an olympic bench and 160kg Olympic bar and weights. Once it was paid off I bought more kit. I found that some of the things I wanted are not easily available so I designed them my self and got a local welder to build them for me. Now i have the best gym for 20 miles at the bottom of my garden and its all paid for. In the last 3 years I have put on over 50lb and my strength has shot up.

Before Xmas i had to train away from home and had forgotten how sh*t gyms where other people choose the music (local radio in this case with commercials and inane banter) and dumb**s foreign students all pumping their guns.

So I decided to never train anywhere else again, except for Ironworx gym in Swindon which is about as hardcore as you can get and they have atlas stones and super yolk kit to play with.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol when i talk to friends about what exercises they do, and the 6 different cable exercises they do for chest alone, all i can tell them is that i go to a mans gym... Grab metal, Lift weight, return to start and repeat as required


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

In the nearest town to where I live there's this really good old skool gym that I beleive specialises in powerlifting-been tempted to go aand see what the score is


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> No, my own gym is in my garage and my mates and I usually train there but due to the rennovations going on my new equipment is unbuilt and thus we're using the local gym again.
> 
> Might as well own it because I could own everyone in it...that's not saying much though


Well since your in Glasgow, may as well ask. What about Venice gym? you tried there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

The gym i go to has got a mix of techno gym and hammer pin selected. Some of the techno stuff is great but others are ****e as with the hammer. As for the spit and sawdust type gyms im done with thse now tbh!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Best weights I have used is at Reebok gym. Solid dumbells, hexagonal shape, covered in rubber with a nice flat rubber side so resting on legs before pressing is problem when doing above 50kg DB's.

Hammer Strength machines, decent plates for pressing benches or squatting with an abundance of plates everywhere so never run out. But will admit the machine area has some cheaper equipment but atleast you have a choice.

DavidLLyods and the TechnoGym stuff is terrible. The benches alone hurt my ass when in a upright position, I cant stand the dumbells with handles that rotate!! They went and instead of giving us heavier ones they replaced them with newer TechnoGym shyte. Half metal, plastic, and rotating handles. Atleast they still have upto 54kg so cant complain although I probably got more chance falling pregant getting 60 to 70kg+ dumbells. Suppose the stuff is on a lease maybe hence not getting more and just replaced what they had with newer range.

Not happy but it's right on my doorstep and working from home it's very easy to get too.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also funny but no surprising story, my mate was using an oridinary bench to do some db presses and sat down and one of the screws in the bench somehow came right thru the seat into his @ss. Was funny as fk as he dropped the dumbbells and shot right up, but goes to show, cheap crap.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Used some of the Techno Gym cable stuff at my gym yesterday, was actually quite good.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Chew said:


> Used some of the Techno Gym cable stuff at my gym yesterday, was actually quite good.


These quickly get ruined when lump one asks lump two two stand on the stack while he does back rows...


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

The gym i go to (Total Fitness, Wakefield) has a pretty decent free weights area. But then loads of average machines, but i do agree wi ya, by the looks of it that techno gym stuff is crap. Another crappy brand for ya - Matrix. My highschool used to have a hardcore-ish gym - small and full of dumbells etc. Then they built a new school and installed a "fitness suite" its terrible. Glad ive left tbh.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Technogym crunch machine is horrible. That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Well thats it. My gym was getting pulled apart today, all the technogym stuff is coming in, everything technogym. Not happy at all, so defo leaving and looking for another gym to train at.


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

This is why I bought olympic barbell set, olympic dumbbell set, bench, squat/bench rack! all the gyms near me have all this rubbish, my old one had dumbbells maxing out at 20kg! and they wanted me to pay £30/month for this crap


----------

